# Interesting aluminum jet boat on eBay...



## Novicaine (Sep 23, 2018)

This isn't mine... but I like the 3/16" bottom! Looks like a jetski powerplant? What do you guys think?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/19-foot-custom-aluminum-boat/183438309259?hash=item2ab5c6778b:g:51gAAOSwCmlbhdLE


----------



## Novicaine (Sep 23, 2018)

The dimensions are a little unusual ...


----------



## ppine (Sep 23, 2018)

You could have a ton of fun with a boat like that. I will ever forget the first time I saw jet boats running up class 3 rapids in Idaho. Mesmerizing. 
You just have to know what you are doing.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 23, 2018)

No reg #s tells me it hasn't been registered yet. That could be a hassle for the buyer.

Needs a helm station too.

Good lines for a 1 off.


----------



## thedude (Sep 23, 2018)

I like the swim platform!


----------



## ppine (Sep 25, 2018)

On second look it could be homemade.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like a lot of thought and work went into it. Craftsmanship looks solid too. Kudos to whoever built it!


----------



## handyandy (Nov 2, 2018)

That looks like it was properly made, not a bad deal honestly all things considered. Good kicker, a hull that is probably a lot stouter than any grizzly or roughneck, good fish finder, good power plant with trim, all finished out pretty well. I don't get whats odd about the dimensions 19ft long is a good size, 8 deg dead rise would draft shallow, help vent away air to prevent cavitation, and help cut through chop some. Someone really spent a lot of time coming up with this and building it. Being 3/16 bottom and built out west I'm guessing it has some good longitudinal bracing and horizontal vs most typical jon boats are just horizontal. Wonder what would make the seller go through all the effort designing/building that and decide to get rid of it.


----------



## ppine (Dec 8, 2018)

This an aluminum boat building culture on the West Coast especially in OR, WA, and BC. Some people like my brother are metal guys and dream of building a boat. For some, once the boat is built they are ready to go on to the next project. This definitely looks homemade. The design seems good. Look carefully at the welds. They should be pretty perfect if this boat was built by someone with skill. Like jewelry even. Perfect welds should give you some confidence about the part you cannot see. 

Aluminum boats are appreciating rapidly in the West. I have a 2004 Jetcraft that I paid 14.5 k for in about 2008. Now it is worth about 18.5k with no end in sight. They hold their value. buy the boat.


----------



## 86tuning (Dec 8, 2018)

Ahhh, had I seen this a year ago, I would've taken it home and gone fishing. Instead, I'm building my own ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

